# use of pictures copied from internet



## OnAWing (Jul 27, 2006)

QUESTION?

What are some basic rules about finding and copying pictures from random web sites on the internet? EXAMPLE: search images on yahoo, find picture, copy and alter it, use it on one of my shirts. I am not talking about copying a whole t-shirt concept just a picture to alter and add to one of my own designs.
Is this a common practice or should I invest in a royalty free website?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's not a good idea to use any item without permission.

You should either commission an artist to create work for you from scratch, or if you want to start from clipart, you should look to a royalty free clipart website and make sure you check their terms for use of their graphics on merchandise for sale.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

OnAWing said:


> What are some basic rules about finding and copying pictures from random web sites on the internet?


The "basic rule" is don't do it.



OnAWing said:


> or should I invest in a royalty free website?


If you find one that meets your needs, yes. I'd find out as much as I could before investing any money though - while there is useful clipart out there, there's also a heck of a lot of dross.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Matt,

How would you feel if you ran across a site that had stolen a design from one of your shirts or an original picture from your site?


----------



## OnAWing (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks, I got the message LOUD AND CLEAR! I will stick to all original work. Thanks for your honest input. TAKE CARE


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Arent some images free and dont have any copyright laws on them? Say a picture of a building or something....


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hongkongdmz said:


> Arent some images free and dont have any copyright laws on them? Say a picture of a building or something....


Some images are released into the public domain by their copyright owner. They are not automatically copyright free based on their content. While some stuff is free to use, it's rare - therefore the default option/rule of thumb/basic rule is not to use it unless you are certain you legally can.


----------



## Shellou (Sep 20, 2006)

Isn't it that if you change an image 70% it becomes yours ? (im not 100% sure on that, but thats what ive heard) for example a photo that has a dog in it say for instance you manipulate the dog image to use in part of your design ?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Shellou said:


> Isn't it that if you change an image 70% it becomes yours ? (im not 100% sure on that, but thats what ive heard) for example a photo that has a dog in it say for instance you manipulate the dog image to use in part of your design ?


This is simply not true.

If you are looking for free photos to use in your designs, try sxc.hu - everything on the site is free, and there are a lot of photos that can be used for any purpose without needing permission from the artist. The ones that do need permission have a notice at the bottom of the photo.

If you use sxc.hu, make sure you read this:

http://www.sxc.hu/info.phtml?f=help&s=8_2


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

There is no 20% or any % rule. That is Myth.


----------

